# Mobbing auf RP-Servern



## Leethas (25. Juli 2010)

Auf meinem Rp-Server spielt sich was regelrecht perverses ab...
Ein RPler der auch eine Rp Gilde leitet, wird von den anderem Spieler gemobbt - und - wenn man recht überlegt macht er nur ganz normales, soger gutes Rp. Ja, der gute alte -----, er hatte es nie böse gemeint. Klar, er war der Marschall und in seiner Gilde sollte es schon der Boss sein, aber die anderen machten ihn mitder Zeit nieder. Lästige Kommentare, nervige Sprüche, grobe Beleidigungen und Belästigungen und zum Schluss sind alle wegen dem schlechten Ruf gegangen und ----- wird den Server wechseln. Ich persönlich habe das zu lange bepbachtet und jetzt bin ich schockiert: Er scheint regelrecht verzweifelt...
So macht RP ja mal garkeinen Spaß wenn immer 4-5 Leute dumme Kommentare abgeben müssen, da hilf selbst das Ticket schreiben nichtsmehr. 
Wenn das so weitergeht, müssen sich dann auch andere RP-Server fürchten?!
Lasst es nicht soweit kommen, werte RP-Macher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leethas (25. Juli 2010)

Entschudligt die Schreibfehler -.-


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (25. Juli 2010)

Ja toll kein Grund ist angegeben und wir sollen Mitgefühl haben? Wie wärs mal wenn du dich um so etwas bemühst....


----------



## Haxxler (26. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe in deinem Text keine Diskussionsgrundlage für ein Forum. Deine Geschichte wäre besser in deinem MyBuffed Blog aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

